# SilverScreen in France?



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if I am likely to need my external silver screen in France at this time of year? Stayed last night at Moffat in the Scottish Borders and did not use it - next to no condensation. Weighed the van yesterday and it was 3.4 tonnes (limit is 3.5) - without 180 kilos of humans and labrador!!! Although it did have full tanks of water and diesel. Have the chance to offload some stuff on the way to Dover, so should I leave the silver screen?

Thanks


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We did not take ours last September, and we had no problems.

We did take the internal one's for privacy purposes only

regards

Geoff


----------



## GetDuffed (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi, went over for 18 days in at end of March into April this year only used them for about 10 days, other nights just pulled the privicy curtain across and were fine, we went around La Rochelle and Royan area, so if you are that far down you should be ok without them, unless we have some freak weather conditions but its not likely, have a good trip

mick


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

I have never taken mine at this time of the year - I always take the Sun (Solar)Screen by Silver Screen. This is the complete one, not the drop down front type - great value for money It keeps the 'van cool during the day,and allows you to see out without them being able to see in. Good for being nosey! and people watching!!
We have also used it when parking in places to prevent the "chancers" from looking in for a kill.
Also it takes up very little space and dries out easier when wet - which it won't be this year!!!!!!!
Hovis


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*screens*

yes ? take them with you the weather in northern /western france can be very unsettled , 4 months in france last year and the weather was poor untill august , (brittany/atlantic coast) In fact at Cap breton we had hailstones like golf balls end of mayo ,


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good morning dear friends!  

A resounding YES! Take the Silver Screen and use it. It doesn't take but a couple of minutes to put up. :roll: 

One of the major advantages of this type of screen in the summer is that it can substantially reduce the internal temperature of the MH. 35C outside can be 25C inside.  

All the double-glazed units have silver screens to reflect the heat of the mid-day sun, so why not equip the single-glazed cab windows the same? It certainly makes for more comfortable living. :wink: 

BUT I will only use my silver screens in secure settings, such as proper camp sites or aires de camping-cars. I would not use the screens on motorway aires!! :!: 

Our silver screen weighs very little and we would never even consider leaving it behind. 8O


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello, on a recommendation of a friend we have now purchased solar view silver screens, for our summer holiday, first because they take up less room for storage, also you can see out of them so you can leave them up all day, and hopefully keep the van cooler. The service I got from silver screens was excellent, I said I needed them before May 20th, in fact I got them a few days after I ordered them, and they were made to measure, is that service or what.
Pat


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

UncleNorm said:


> One of the major advantages of this type of screen in the summer is that it can substantially reduce the internal temperature of the MH. 35C outside can be 25C inside.


We'll be taking ours in the summer for this very reason :wink:

Weight-wise, I don't think they'll make much difference, and you can always stick them in the shower when you're driving if you're short on room.

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Silver screens*

Hi

Silver screens are as valuable an accessory in the summer as in the winter. The windscreen area is like a greenhouse without the covers on.

Russell


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Back again!

One thing I forgot to mention earlier - yes, the privacy screens serve a useful function but when the temperatures move into the 40+C zone, the chance of windscreen delamination increases. 

Back in the heatwave of 2003, I was using those silly little internal silver screens intended for cars. We left the MH in a car park in Cognac, tried to walk a little but it was far too hot. So back to the MH where my thermometer showed 48.0C!!

Now that's hot, so hot that my windscreen was starting to delaminate in two places. Lesson learnt very quickly! External silver screens are now a priority purchase on our MHs. 

And yes, the service from the Original SilverScreens folk is worthy of note.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We bought a Solar View silver screen from Silver Screens a couple of years ago.

As above, we had excellent and very fast service from the firm and the screen itself is well made but we are not impressed enough with it in action and prefer the padded "winter" screen (Taylormade) both when very hot and very cold.

It's a bit of a trade-off really; the solar screen is very light and folds quite small but still needs internal screens to keep out direct sun and prevent the cab getting hot. We use a couple of silvered folding car windscreen covers internally rather than the fitted concertina blinds . 

The padded screen cover is a bit heavier and bulkier but does an excellent job of keeping the cab cool and, with the let down front version, does not have to be taken off when the sun goes down.

G


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies, I think we'll take it with us


----------

